# Fox Proframe vs TLD Stage??



## Lgmoto356 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all! After a couple of recent crashes, I have finally decided to bit the bullet and go full face full time as a trail rider. I am pretty zeroed in on the Fox Proframe and TLD Stage, as they both seem to be light, cool, and DH certified (not that I am actually a DH rider).


I have read reviews of both, but have found very limited head to head test results. Has anyone had experience with both helmets? Or any info about one or the other not readily available in mainstream reviews? 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

I found both helmets comfortable and very light. Very similar internal shape. The main difference for me was that the Stage had padding that partially covered my ears and I found that weird and annoying.
As far as anything else goes, you really need to try them on yourself to see which suits your head best.


----------



## Lgmoto356 (Nov 30, 2018)

robmac48 said:


> I found both helmets comfortable and very light. Very similar internal shape. The main difference for me was that the Stage had padding that partially covered my ears and I found that weird and annoying.
> As far as anything else goes, you really need to try them on yourself to see which suits your head best.


Thanks for the reply! People complaining about the earpads is a pretty common thing that I have seen in my searches for the Stage. I wil probably just order one of each and return whichever doesn not fit the best.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I ride with both. I have a light mounted on my proframe for night rides, and use the stage during the day.

Personally I prefer the more open feeling of the stage.


----------

